# seizure



## greyshadows (Jan 30, 2012)

Our 14 month old Weimaraner had a seizure the other day. His bloodwork is fine we are just supposed to wait and see if it happens again. He had rabies and distemper 10 days before, could this have caused it? Vet doesn't think so..


----------



## lily (May 16, 2011)

Poor boy ,hope it's a one off,perhaps pm Liz I'm sure she won't mind ,she's a real source of knowledge,from what I've read ,both these vacs can cause neurological damage,vets will disagree I'm sure ,karen


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

There is a big risk of side affects with vaccines, which is why I don't give them. Either your dog is immune or not. Vaccines don't increase the immune system. It is a good idea to pm Liz. She can give you any info you need. IMO, vaccines have more risk than benefits.

I am sorry your dog had a seizure. Keep a close eye on him and hopefully he won't have another one.


----------



## Little Brown Jug (Dec 7, 2010)

I'm sorry your dog and you had to go through it. I have no suggestions as to what caused it though. I went through mysterious seizures with my Lab X and eventually it as part of the reason he was put to sleep. They kept getting worse, along with other health issues and his age, all the testing the vet wanted to do to find a cause and treatment was more of a risk so we let him alone until his quality of life was no longer. So scarey when they have seizures, you feel so helpless and its so upsetting to the dog, they just don't understand.


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

I'm sorry to hear that. The bad thing about seizures is that when it's over, it's really hard for them to know why! Shelby had one a few years ago, scariest damn thing I've ever been through. I thought she died in my arms, then 10 sec later she was fine. took her to the ER and they found nothing. My vet basically told me the same thing. It could never happen again, or it could happen again, and then possibly start getting closer and closer together. Thankfully it never happened again. The only thing he told me was that if it happened again, try and write everything down, that way you could have a journal to log everything in, and maybe then we could figure out a cause.

Let's hope this was a fluke thing, and you won't ever have to deal with it again!!


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

I'm so sorry the both of you had to go through that. I hope it was just a fluke and it won't happen again.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Unfortunately seizures are so hard to pinpoint the cause. It could have been linked to the vaccine, but it could also be something else in the environment, or it could be genetic. The true test will be if it happens again relatively soon. 

My fingers are crossed for you both that it was a single event seizure....please keep us posted!


----------



## greyshadows (Jan 30, 2012)

Thanks everyone for all the advice. I PMed Liz and got some great info. As I told her it is sad that all our vets dismiss anything to do with vaccines possibly being the cause. He had absolutely no change other than his vaccinations so naturally I would assume that would be the most probable. Anyways, he is back to 100% and doing fine, I too hope he will never have one again as that is truly the scariest thing I have ever witnessed!


----------



## lily (May 16, 2011)

Liz ,always full of information and always willing to advise,karen


----------



## greyshadows (Jan 30, 2012)

Update: My dog had another seizure this past Monday night. Off we went to the vet for more bloodwork which came back fine again. The vet had asked me previously to keep a diary of what time, when and all the details of his seizures. The common thing with both of them is that they occurred at the same time two days before a full moon. The vet said he might have something known as "lunar epilepsy" which is brought on by the moon's cycle. She said there isn't much research on it but vets have seen it happen. Have any of you out there heard of this? I would assume holistic experts might know something about it. Otherwise he is back to normal and we are on a "wait and see" if and when it happens again. I think I just might have a werewolf!:wacko:


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Greyshadows - go to a holistic vet to get treatment for vaccine damage. If you get it early enough you might be able to reverse some damage and prevent further seizures. I am sorry about your pup.


----------

